# NS movement or metropolis



## southpaw533 (Dec 28, 2005)

Can anyone provide advice on which one would be better for general street riding and skatepark with only occasional dirt jumping? Geometries are close but there are some differences. Just wanting to make sure I get what fits my purpose best.


----------

